# Conway, Anglesey.



## MyWagga

Did anyone go to Conway in Anglesey? I tried to get into this college but failed the entrance exam. I ended up at the dear old Indefatigable but don't regret it now. 

What was it like at Conway and does anyone remember Mr McLeod who worked there? He was a family friend.


----------



## KeMac

MyWagga - I was there 68-70 - you didn't miss much


----------

